# Seal Welding



## Charley Davidson (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you have to seal weld when chrome plating like you do when galvanizing?


----------



## jgedde (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes. In fact it's even more important since the plating thickness is so much thinner and because of the caustics used to prep the part.  Nonetheless, I'd double check with your plating guy.

But why do you want to weld seals? Do you need blubber welding rods? :rofl:

John


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 24, 2013)

Any porosity in your weld will show as a defect in the surface of the chrome plating.  I usually try to slightly overfill the joint so there is enough weld standing proud to be able to grind it smooth and blend it so that the plating will cover it up nicely.  I use a fine 220 wheel on the grinder for the blend and feathering so there are no deep scratches that might show through the plating as a ripple or a line.  I have several 4 1/2 grinders already set up with different wheels so all I have to do is change grinders and keep on going without the wasted time of changing wheels.  I never seem to know where the wrench is to do that quickly anyway.  Good luck and hope this helps..

Bob


----------

